# Dropped Off George, And Brought Home Sugar



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

As you all know, my George found his forever home in Arizona, with Marlene.

Well, Judy Crowe, and I are lessening Marlene's commute by my taking Wee Little George to her house, in Escondido, with Judy's beautiful husband meeting Marlene around the Arizona boarder tomorrow.

On Friday, Edie had told me about Wee Little Sugar, and her health.
She's a lovely senior, with suspected cushings. Judy was fostering Sugar, so I mentioned to Edie I would take her. So yep, I dropped off my precious George. And brought home Sweet Little Sugar.

What an emotional day it was. I miss George with all my heart.
Marlene is the luckiest lady on earth. George is the bomb. 

Judy, and her husband, are beyond awesome. Their home is sooo beautiful, and doggie friendly. I was thrilled to have met them. I could have spent the entire day there. What a lovely, down-to-earth couple.

*Deb, George, and Judy*










*Live Long, And Prosper, Wee Little George*
*







*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

*Deb, Porche, and Judy*










*Deb Getting Kissies From Holly, Judy's loving Labradoodle*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

*Now, Sweet Little Sugar, with George to the left, and Holly to the right*


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Amazing ! You have a heart of gold :heart:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Another happy ending. Good job, Deb!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - I can only imagine how hard it was to say goodbye to George, but as everyone says, that makes way for another sweet little one who needs you. And the winner is Little Suger...she looks so tiny and sweet. :wub::wub: I love that photo of you getting kisses from Holly. What a beautiful shot of both of you. :thumbsup: Hoping George's mom updates you on his progress. Is she an SM member? Thanks again for being the best almost furever mom to those on their way to other furever homes. And of course to your maltitude of Maltese who call you mom and always will.:grouphug:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for the pics Deb and all that you do for these sweet babies.
Love all the pics and I want a Labradoodle too. She is the best babysitter for all the small furkids. You can see that not one of the small Maltese are afraid of her. I knew we needed to have you take something home when you left George. A little something to fill the hole in your heart. Hugs, Edie


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Awww Deb, I'm so glad George got his new home. And good luck with Sugar. Haven't you had a Sugar before? That Labradoodle looks like a giant Bichon! :w00t:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I love those photos!! Everyone looks so happy. It sounds like George lucked out (twice - with you and with his new mama). Sugar is pretty darn lucky too!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Your so wonderful Deb. Good for George to find his forever home.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Really lovely photos. Fantastic George is now settled. Lucky for little Sugar. Thank you :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Love that little Sugar! Seniors rock! :rockon:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

These pics brought tears to my eyes. You are sooo amazing deb!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Bless your heart, Deb. George has a wonderful forever home now thanks to you. Sugar is very blessed to be with you. I sponsor a Shih Tzu. She's 15 yrs old with one eye and lives with her foster mom out of state. I think of her often and know she's a very special lady just like you, Deb. Thank you for all you do.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Awwww...Sugar is so tiny and adorable! You continue to amaze me!


----------

